# Finnish gentoo users?

## entity

Montakohan Gentoilijaa Suomessa on?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Evangelion

Kohta on yksi lisää. Korvaan Debianin gentoolla kunhan 1.4 julkaistaan  :Smile: 

----------

## steblublu

Finnish?  No.   I havent even started.

sorry.  old joke.

----------

## kirill

heipparallaa

let's move this thread to Other Languages and we could speak finnish without a fear of this thread becoming locked   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JukkaR

Gentoo nyt kuukauden ollut käytössä - odottelen versiota 1.4 (niin kuin kaikki muutkin tuntuvat tekevän tällä foorumilla). 

Tietääkö muuten joku, että saako OpenOffice.fi:tä mistään lähdekoodina, ajattelin kääntää itse, kun se kongo-groupin sivuilta ladattu ohjelma on niin p*rkeleen hidas...

----------

## entity

Ohhoh, meitähän on yhteensä jopa .... neljä    :Laughing: 

----------

## kirill

http://www.openoffice.org/FAQs/faq-licensing.html#1 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Which licenses does the OpenOffice.org project use? 
> 
> OpenOffice.org uses a dual license strategy for the source code. These licenses are the GNU Lesser General Public License (LGPL) and the Sun Industry 
> ...

 

Muistaakseni ainakin GPL:n alaisista binääreinä levitettyistä ohjelmista on oltava saatavissa sorsatkin, mikäli joku niitä haluaa.

lisää: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9684&highlight=gpl+request+source

OO.org ei taida olla GPL mutta LGPL, *ei luulisi* olevan eroja hirveesti.

----------

## JukkaR

 *entity wrote:*   

> Ohhoh, meitähän on yhteensä jopa .... neljä   :lol:

 

Kyllähän meitä on enemmänkin, tutkin aikani kuluksi (nyt kun viereisellä koneella asentuu 1.4) tuota "Memberlist" linki takaa löytyvää sivustoa. Helsingiksi (Helsinki/Finland) sijaintinsa ilmoittavia oli joku kymmenen ja Finlandiksi ainakin saman verran. Eli pitäisi olla kahdenkymmenen paremmalla puolella, tosin jotkut heistä eivät olleet lähettäneet yhtäkään postia.

----------

## pjp

 *kirill wrote:*   

> let's move this thread to Other Languages and we could speak finnish without a fear of this thread becoming locked  

 Moved as requested (from Gentoo Chat).

----------

## Nico

Tänään juuri mietittiin samaa #gentoo-fi kanavalla.

----------

## kirill

pitäsköhän siellä openprojects.netissä joskus käväistä?

----------

## original_PQ

jaa-a.

Mulla on 1.2, enkä ole vielä kuullut mitä 1.4:ssa olisi niin hyvää, että siihen kannattaisi vaihtaa. Tätä kun on jo joku kuukausi idle priorityllä konffailtu.

----------

## tukem

Ei kyllä parane jättää yhtään päivää väliin forumin luvusta kun heti tulee 7 sivua uusia aiheita (topic). Ja 1.4:sta tässäkin odotellaan

----------

## Useful Idiot

Kannattaako sitä odotella? Gentoossahan noi versionumerot ei merkkaa juuri mitän..itselläni on muuten 1.4 rc1 ja hyvin toimii.

----------

## vode

Terveiset Somerolta.

----------

## Infra

Terveiset täältä Vantaalta ;P

----------

## Pitr

I so want to learn finnish - no language known to mankind kicks more butt..

Sadly all I can say is : Minä rakastaa sinä (or something like that - should be "I love you")

now on to learning... Two beers please... and baby, do you dig Gentoo ?

----------

## tukem

I have heard some people complain that there is a lack of finnish grammar books in english. Oh yes there are grammar books in finnish but I guess that doesn't help much.

But hey I can help you with those sentences:

I love you = Minä rakastan sinua

Two beers please = Kaksi kaljaa kiitos

Hmm.. thisi last one is a bit more difficult, there are more than one translations for "baby" and "dig". Obvious ones are

baby = vauva

dig = kaivaa

meaning a small child and something you do with shovel.

But in a sentence you had:

Baby, do you dig Gentoo? = Kulta, tykkäätkö Gentoo:sta?

Or more precisely: ".... tykkäätkö Gentoo linuxista?"

----------

## Pitr

damn I knew I condugated "to love" wrong... or rather, I forgot it totally.

I never completely understood the whole naming of "none finnish" members of the population.. Like John F. Kennedy - on which you append an n. I'm guessing that's because it's easier for you to pronounce it that way..

I would settle for danish -> finnish frasebook, the one I have now is... frankly.. DVD subtitles (It's amazing what one can learn from watching The Matrix)

----------

## entity

Onko moni saanut gcc-3.2:lla javapluginin pelaamaan?

----------

## Nico

 *entity wrote:*   

> Onko moni saanut gcc-3.2:lla javapluginin pelaamaan?

 

On. Opera ja uusin Sunin JDK.

----------

## JanErik

Vieläkin yks (ruotsinkielinen) suomalainen käyttäjä...

----------

## petu

Minä olen käyttänyt Gentoota keväästä lähtien, tosin en ole tätä threadia kauhean aktiivisesti seurannut. Asensin pikkuveljellekin Gentoon punahatun tilalle joten voitaneen laskea kaksi uutta suomalaista Gentoo käyttäjää  :Cool: 

----------

## Kvarkki

Jälleen yksi käyttäjä lisää...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dunp

minä ja parempi puolisko kaytämme gento 1.4-rc1 molemmissa koneissa   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cougar81

Duunissa ainoa joka käyttää linukkaa työasemassa  :Wink: 

----------

## Kolokit

Latailen isoa ja hurautan sen pikapuoliin LFS:n (linux from scratch 3.0) tilalle

----------

## tmr

No pakko kait sitä on joskus tulla kaapista ulos, eli Gentoo ollu "työkoneessa" jo useamman kuukauden :-)

----------

## Evangelion

Gentoo on asentumassa läppäriin par'aikaa  :Cool: . tai no, on se jo asennettu, pitää vielä itse softat asentaa  :Wink: . Kyllä se tästä...

----------

## Makaveli[FIN]

Gentoo ollut testikoneessa jo nelisen viikkoa ja hienostihan se on toiminut. Tarkotus olisi asentaa se myös palvelimeen, taidan kuitenkin ootella kunnes uusi versio tulee ensiksi ulos.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jonkku

Onhan näitä kotimaisia käyttäjiä enemmänkin. Mulla oli ennen Mandrake jonka kanssa oli suunnattomia ongelmia pakettihallinnan riippuvuuksien kanssa.

Heitin Gentoon silmään ja on toiminut kivasti yli puoli vuotta...nyt alan osata jo käyttääkin sitä. Hyvä puoli Gentoossa kaltaiselleni aloittelijalle on, että tulee otettua selvää ruohonjuuritasolla miten Linux toimii. ALoittelijalle Mandrake tuntui mustalta laatikolta, joskin sen asennus meni heittäen verrattuna Gentooseen.

Odotan innolla milloin saan gentoon työläppäriini   :Razz: 

----------

## idler

tähänköös ruutuun sitä tekstiä laitetaan, hmm...

----------

## cPF

Ja jälleen yksi rekisteröitynyt suomalainen lisää =)

----------

## jufoa

ja taas yksi lisää. itse korvasin debianin gentoolla tuossa kuukausi sitten. erittäin tyytyväinen ollu. nyt vaan hazardia näyttää olevan eessä. kovalevy vetelee viimeisiä ja oottelen pukilta uutta.

----------

## ch0sen

oon kyllä käyttäny 1.1b:stä asti, mutta vasta reggasin tän forum häsmäkän.

tällä hetkellä lähes kaikki koneet käyttää jonkin muotoista gentoo basea.

----------

## katja

Onhan meitä  :Smile:  Aikaisemmin käyttelin lähinnä Freebsd:tä (duunissa vieläkin käytössä), mutta uuden läppärin myötä innostuin myös Gentoosta. Sopii hyvin kaltaiselleni "nysvääjälle"   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Jukka Palmu

kai mä suomalaisesta käyn, vaikka jo vuosia germujen keskellä asun. siis frankfurtissa. 

olen erittäin tyytyväinen gentoon. kokeillut olen jo susea ja punahattua + paria muutakin. vaan gentoo on ehdottomasti paras tähän asti. ja hauskaakin tämä emergöily on!

hau rein!!

----------

## save

Joo, puolisen vuotta käytellyt tätä.

----------

## entity

Kyllä se Suomi siitä pikkuhiljaa Gentoutuu   :Very Happy: 

Viimeisen viikon ajan olen taistellut fonttien kanssa ja viimein kaikki näyttää taas hyvältä.

----------

## mcdeth

Jees jees. Gentoiltu on Sparcilla ja 4 eri pöytähärvelillä, mukaanlukien duunikone ja pari palomuuriboxia (hima ja duuni). Seuraavaksi olis menossa läppäriin gentoo, tosin pitää saada tv- out skulaamaan ja mplayeri että pääsee divx:t kattoon telkusta.

Happy Hacking!

----------

## Sensei

Uusi linux/gentoo-käyttäjä Hämeenlinnasta. Kannettava on juuri asennuksen kohteena.

Red hat oli päivän koneessa, mutta asennus tuntui jotenkin liian helpolta. Ehdin ottamaankin vain pari asennuskaljaa  :Wink:  eihän sen nyt näin pitänyt mennä.

----------

## jufoa

 *Sensei wrote:*   

> Uusi linux/gentoo-käyttäjä Hämeenlinnasta. Kannettava on juuri asennuksen kohteena.
> 
> Red hat oli päivän koneessa, mutta asennus tuntui jotenkin liian helpolta. Ehdin ottamaankin vain pari asennuskaljaa  eihän sen nyt näin pitänyt mennä.

 

kunnon asennuksissa ehtii ottaa vähintään sen sixpäkin. muuten asennus on liian helppo tai n00bmainen.

----------

## tukem

Mulla toinen kone on P120 48MB muistia. Sen asennuksessa olisi kerinnyt kyllä ottaa kaljan jos toisenkin. Ja tietysti alkaen vaiheesta (stage) 1  :Smile: 

Tosin kyllä se X:n kääntäminen kestää tässä nyky mittapuun mukaan antiikkisessa P3-450:ssakin niin kauan että ei ihan kuivin suin tarvitse olla.

----------

## PARENA

I married a Finnish girl, does that count?  :Smile: 

----------

## sibbe

Gentoo käytössä lähinnä sen BSD:mäisyyden takia. Muitakin vaihtoehtoja tuli pikaisesti kokeiltua, esim Cruxia, mutta Gentoo vie voiton. Kauheita vierotusoireita, nggggh. Linux tarjoaa kuitenkin laajemman rautatuen kuin (Free)BSD, joten täytyy kärsiä :)

Joissakin asioissa Gentoon portage on fiksumpi kuin bsd-ports, mutta joissakin taas on menty (imo) väärään suuntaan. Noh, aina ei voi voittaa, ei edes tiistaisin.

----------

## hhaamu

 *PARENA wrote:*   

> I married a Finnish girl, does that count? 

 

Only if you get her to use gentoo   :Smile: 

Piti itsekin löytää tälläinen thread. Arviolta oon käyttänyt gentoota syyskuusta -02

----------

## hanta

Juu, vantaalta löytynee pari lisää... olen käyttänyt gentoota 1.2:n ilmestymisestä asti. 

Omalla koneella on vain gentoo, tyttöystävän koneella myös w2k  :Sad: 

(niin ja kun yksi kone ei suostu boottaamaan CD:ltä, niin siihen oli pakko pistää debian. olisi ehkä pitänyt irrottaa kiintolevy ja aloittaa asennus toisella koneella...) 

Myös velipoika Lahdessa ajelee koneellaan yksinomaan gentoota  :Smile: 

----------

## entity

 *hanta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (niin ja kun yksi kone ei suostu boottaamaan CD:ltä, niin siihen oli pakko pistää debian. olisi ehkä pitänyt irrottaa kiintolevy ja aloittaa asennus toisella koneella...) 
> 
> 

 

itse kohtasin saman ongelman läppärissä. Koska siinä oli jo RedHat, heitin asennusrompun kernelin yhdelle osiolle, loin boottikorpun ja siitähän se lähti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## iccb

Ja yksi Gentooisti lisää Satakunnasta.

Windows XP ja SuSE sai kyytiä kovolta.   :Very Happy: 

Perhanan tulimuuri kun rajoittaa ton rsyncin käytön, täytynee tyytyä webrsyncciin.   :Sad: 

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

Jöps, olen pari kertaa aiemmin etsinyt tällaista threadia, Suomithreadi-perinteen (katso http://apolyton.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=77883&perpage=20&pagenumber=1 ) mukaisestihan suomalaisten tulee kyetä pitämään yllä koko foorumin pisintä threadien sarjaa joka Apolytonilla on jo kahdennessakymmenennessäneljännessa osassa... kun yhden threadin pituus saa sielläpäin olla enintään viisisataa postia. Vielä kun ottaa huomioon että minä ja Kassiopeia  olemme postittaneet yhdessä melkein kolmasosan kaikista sarjan viesteistä, siinä on ollut aika työ floodaillessa   :Cool: . 

Muttajoo. Desktoppi pyörittelee Gentoota, isoveljen kone (vanha ja turha) Windows 98:a (vielä vanhempi ja turhempi). Viimeisen parin viikon aikana en ole sääsänyt mitään vaikka säädettävää varmasti riittäisi - Blackdownin Java ja prelink eivät tahtoa oikein toimia yhdessä, 2.5-sarjan kerneleitä en ole vielä kertaakaan kokeillut onnistuneesti, ja aina välillä tekisi jopa mieli opetella tekemään ebuildeja (se kun ei niin vaikealta näytä) mutta jostain syystä ei vain ole jaksanut. 

Huh huh. Nyt pitäisi vain käydä ostamassa sellainen herätyskello että uskaltaisi mennä kahdelta nukkumaan ja tietäisi vielä heräävänsä aamulla kouluttautumiskeskukseen lähtöä varten. Sitä ilman kun pitää valvoa koko yö, muuten herään vasta yhdentoista aikoihin. Vaikeata on tämä ihmiselämä.

----------

## petu

Ebuildit soikolle:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17299

ja tmispell:lle

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17040

löytyvät oheisista linkeistä. Soikkohan on ohjelma, joka tuo suomen oikoluvun openofficeen ja tmispell toimii ispellin ja soikon välillä mahdollistaen oikoluvun ispelliä käyttäviin ohjelmiin, kuten koffice ja emacs. Soikko ebuild toimii vain openoffice-bin version kanssa tai openofficen, joka on käännetty gcc3.1 kääntäjällä. Pahoittelen, jos aihe on väärä tähän threadiin mutta ajattelin että tätä threadia lukevat voisivat olla kiinnostuneita ao. ebuildeista.

----------

## or4n

_o/

Yksi Gentoo käyttäjä lisää. Olen tosin käyttäny Gentoota jo jonkun aikaa (1.2:n julkasun ajoista), mutta nyt vasta täällä foorumilla.

----------

## RedBaron

Hiphei!  :Smile:  Yksi käyttäjä lisää. Gentoota olen käyttänyt nyt 2kk ensimmäisenä linux-distronani jos ei pieniä RH/Mandrake/Corel asennuskokeiluja oteta lukuun. Perushommat jo onnistuu ihan hyvin, ja paljon olen oppinut, muttei oikein nykyään tahdo riittää kovin paljoa aikaa säätämiseen. Lisää opeteltavaa/säätämistä tulee vastaan ennenkuin on edes edellistä opeteltavaa/säädettävää ehtinyt aloittaa. huhhuh =)

On muuten loistava tämä Gentoon oma foorumi.

----------

## peksi

Gentoo on ollut koneella... viime syksystä? Jotain sellaista... Hommasin juuri tuossa läppärin ja asennus on paraikaa menossa. Pari kaveriakin käyttää Gentoota (joista toinen minut "käännyttikin" Debianista).

Gentoo on kyllä kiva. Ei kai siitä voi paljon muuta sanoa.  :Smile: 

----------

## JuhazOne

Asensin Gentoon noin viikko sitten Debianin tilalle, koska minua alkoi kyllästyttämään se, että softa oli suunnilleen pari vuotta vanhaa. Debiania ehdin käyttää vähän yli vuoden.

Mandrakeakin ehdin kokeilla joulun aikoihin, mutta siinä harmitti softan vähäisyys ja se sai tehdä tilaa takaisin Debianille.

Jos Gentoo pelittää hyvin, niin asennan sen varmaan myös palvelimelle. Pieniä alkuvaikeuksia on ollut, mutta niitä tuntuu olevan joka distrolla. Täältä postipalstalta saa onneksi apua.  :Smile: 

Vantaalta olen minäkin.

Hassua muuten, että kohtalaisen moni Gentoohon siirtynyt näyttää käyttäneen aiemmin Debiania.

----------

## crust

Juu gentoo on ollu koneella kokolailla vuoden. Aikasemmin käytin redhatia ja meni hermo niihin riippuvuuksiin .. Nyt ei enää tartte windowssiin buuttailla kun kaiken tarvittavan laitteiton/softan on saanu tässä toimiin   :Razz: 

----------

## hefa

_o/ hep! yksi käyttäjä lisää.. asensin viime viikolla gentoo 1.4_rc3:n..  :)

----------

## pexi

Hiphei, yks gentoilija oulusta  :Wink: 

Tossa on gentoo tehny bootstrap.sh jo nelisen tuntia  :Razz:  johtuupi luultavasti siitä että prossu on serverissä 500mhz ja muistia väliaikaisesti 16mb. Näyttää kyllä kivalta, tarkoitus ois saada siitä serveri kotiverkkoon.Kaks verkkokorttia oon siihen lyöny (toinen adsl-modeemiin) saas nähdä miten lähtee toimimaan

----------

## -Y.any-

Tampereella yksi Gentoon käyttäjä lisää, kaksi jos tyttöystävä lasketaan mukaan. Ollut käytössä kuukauden päivät, aiemmin suse, mandrake, debian, redhat jne. muttei mikään ole iskenyt niin kovaa kuin tämä. Tämä on ollut erittäin antoisaa aikaa! Olen oppinut todella paljon uutta linuxista yleensäkin!

----------

## starquake

yks lisää  , kun vaan sais jotenkin ton gentun asennettua.. oon semmonen tumpelo ettei rajaa..bootti cd mulla on mutta siihen kai jää, kun ei niistä  ohjeista tämmönen tajua..

----------

## tukem

No mitäs useimmathan on kehunut että ne ohjeet on hyvät. Tosin nämä uudemmat asennus cd:t ovat kyllä tuottaneet toisille harmaita hiuksia.

----------

## karppinen

Lisään itseni suomalaisten käyttäjien joukkoon.

Kaksi viikkoa olen Gentoon kanssa aikaa viettänyt ja kyllä - olen viehättynyt Gentoon ominaisuuksista.

Aikaisemmat kokeilut Red Hatin, Mandraken ja SuSEn kanssa johtivat kiinnostukseen Linuxin käyttöön. Mutta Gentoo on paras kokemus tähän asti. Opettaa nyybietä aika ystävällisesti. Dokumentaatio on kohtuullista ja forum todella ystävällinen ja hyvä. 

Ainakin tässä vaiheessa Gentoo on aika lailla opettelukäyttis. Säätämiseen menee aikaa, mutta samalla on pakko opetella asioita kunnolla mikä on hyvä juttu. Näissä suuremissa distroissa se puoli jäi aina vähän lapsipuolen asemaan.

Ollakseni rehellinen asennuksen aloittaminen oli shokkihoitoa. En ollut koskaan ennen kääntänyt kerneliä itse tms. Ja tietenkin menuconfista jäi monta tarpeellista asiaa ruksimatta. No nyt on tullut kernel käännettyä 4 kertaa. Äänet ja printteri toimii. Vielä on säätämistä, CD-poltto ja DVD-leffojen katselu pitäisi laittaa kuntoon seuraavaksi. Open Office toimii, niin että välillä voi tehdä oikeita töitäkin.

Hyvä Gentoo! 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## starquake

Jess, sain vihdoinkin asennettua gentoon koneelle, mutta paljon olisi vielä tehtävää..

Kuten asentaa jokin graafinen käyttöliittymä jne..Voi olla että jossain mokailin, mutta hauskaa on ollut ja opettavaista..

----------

## Nerdanel

Minäkin olen suomalainen. Olen käyttänyt Gentoota 1.4-rc2:n ilmestymisestä lähtien ja kivaa on ollut. Aikaisemmin minulla oli Mandrake, mutta kyllästyin riippuvuuksiin ja siihen, että en pahemmin tullut oppineeksi Linuxista sitä käyttäessäni.  Vieläkin aikaisemmin minulla oli Winhotus 98.

----------

## slougi

Ööööh.. Terveisiä täältä Oulusta. Ei kai tässä muuta.

----------

## hese

Yksi Gentoo-käyttäjä Pirkanmaalta lisää, asennettu kylläkin tammikuussa   :Smile: 

Eipä tee mieli koskea enää muihin jakeluihin, poislukien Debian  :Wink:   Yhtä distroa jopa vihaan, nimittäin Mandrakea   :Twisted Evil: 

Olen myös FreeBSD-fani, joten senkin puolesta Gentoo sopii kuin "nyrkki silmään" 

 :Surprised: 

----------

## tiketti

Yksi ilmottautuu lisää Vantaalta. rekisteröidyin vain tämän threadin takia.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Linux-taustaa kernelin versiosta 0.9, slackware ja RH aikaisemmassa käytössä.  1.4rc2 meni kotikoneeseen ja palomuuriin joku aika sitten, duunikone pyörii vielä RH:lla mutta muutos on tiedossa kunhan ehtii. Kaikki uudet tuotantoserverit on oletusarvoisesti gentoolla.

----------

## Syzar

Asentelen Gentoon heti kunhan Elisa saa yhteyden toimitettua...

...odotus on tuskaista ja surullista  :Crying or Very sad: .

ATM RH 8.0 asennettuna ja Win XP broidia ja Corel Drawia varten...

BTW tietääkö kukaan hyvää korviketta Corel Drawille????

----------

## slougi

 *Syntizier wrote:*   

> BTW tietääkö kukaan hyvää korviketta Corel Drawille????

 

GIMP + Sodipodi

Sodipodi vektorikuville, GIMP kaikelle muulle  :Smile: 

----------

## Julle

Yksi lisää Oulusta.

Monta vuotta kerkesin haaveileen Linuxista ennen kuin viime syksynä asensin Mandraken XP:n rinnalle. Kauaa se ei sielä ollu kun tympäännyin mokomaan. Mutta periksi en antanu vaan aloin katteleen uutta distroa. Gentoon idea viehätti kovasti, ja kun ostin muutama kuukausi takaperin läppärin niin ei kun kokeilemaan. Monta kertaa sain asentaa, mutta nyt se toimii. Nakkasin just KDE:nki mäkeen kun mokoma oli niin hidas. Nyt kun vaan opin käyttään tuota Fluxboxia...   :Cool: 

----------

## paananen

Taas yksi lisää.

Tullut käytettyä RedHat 7.2 ja 8 NAT boksissa ja innostuin sitten myös kokeilemaan ihan työpöytä käytössä. Kokeillut RH8 ja 9 ja kyllä petyin kun 9:n asensin.

Nyt sitten kaveri kehui Gentoota ja päätin että no kokeillaa....mitäs siinä menettää. Nyt kun sitä on käyttänyt enemmän ja vähemmän (nForce2 emo tuottaa vähän ongelmia XFreen kanssa) niin ainakaan RH ei palaa enää koneelle.

----------

## Druidi26

täältä pohjolan perukoilta yksi käyttäjä lisää...

eilen tuli asenneltua gentoo xboxille

----------

## zen-foo

Olen ajellut Gentoota kuukauden verran läppärissäni ja olen saanut ensimmäistä kertaa pystyyn desktop-linux-systeemin jota diggaan oikeasti käyttää, XP jäi vihdoin pelkkään pelikäyttöön  :Smile:  Muissa linux-boxeissani ajan Debiania, mutta kyllä Gentoota on mielestäni mukavampi käyttää. Myös asennus oli tuskaton, sillä asennusdokumentaatio on loistava.

Tälläisessä menevässä kannettavassa (P4 1,6GHz, 256mt ram) Gentoon idea pääsee oikeuksiinsa, softat kääntyy ihan siedettävässä ajassa.

----------

## Diezel

Vielä yksi ilmoittautuu Karjaa, Suomi. Olen käyttänyt G:t puolisen vuotta nytt. Yllättävän paljon suomalaisia täälläkin  :Smile: 

Oikeastaan olen suomenruotsalainen mutta ei kai se tahtia haittaa  :Smile: 

Pitäisi varmaan saada oma Finnish osio forumille  :Smile: 

Viikonloppuja kaikille.

----------

## rihteri

Seinäjoki, Finland.

Justiin asensin gentoon, muita linukseja on koneessa pyöriny jo muutaman vuoden.

----------

## ganjamavn

Moro!

Yks suomalainen lisää, Itä-Uudellamaalla majailen.

Red Hatea oon käyttäny versiosta 6.0  viimeisimpään asti. Gentoon (stage 1) sain käyntiin tänään, käyttöliittymineen ja muine kilkkeineen.

Mukavasti tuntuu toimivan, ja nopeuttakin on reippaasti tullut lisää verrattuna RH 9:ään.

Asennus sujui ongelmitta, vaikka kerneliä pitikin hiukan mulkata, jotta saisin nForce AGP-tuen.

Äänipuolella tuntuu olevan pikku ongelmia, intel8x0 ALSA-ajuri pätkii ajoittain. Kellään samoja ongelmia ja mahdollisesti keksinyt ratkaisua ko. ongelmaan?

T: GM

PS. 

Nii, ALSA toimi täydellisesti RH 9:ssä.

----------

## Flammie

Niin, kaikkihan te olette merkanneet linux-boxinne oikein Linux-laskurille?

----------

## Korean Tarmo

Tuleva Gentoo-käyttäjä Keski-Suomesta ilmottautuu!

(Kaipa tänne saa etukäteen postailla   :Wink:  )

----------

## Flammie

 *ganjamavn wrote:*   

> Äänipuolella tuntuu olevan pikku ongelmia, intel8x0 ALSA-ajuri pätkii ajoittain. Kellään samoja ongelmia ja mahdollisesti keksinyt ratkaisua ko. ongelmaan?

 

Verrattuna vanhaan Debiaaniini esimerkiksi tuo alsa muuten on gentooaikoina käynyt hyvinkin resurssivaativaiseksi s.e. se rätisee ja paukkuu heti jos cpu-loadi nousee liian pahaksi. Siitä en sitten tiedä, onko syy uusien kernelien prosessinkäsittelyssä, gentoon virityksissä, uudessa alsassa vai auringonpilkuissa.

Äänikortti tosin on kuppanen vanha SBPCI128 vieläpä ens1370-versiona.

Tosin sinäänsä koomista on että emolevylle integroitu vieläkin vanhempi ac'97:ksi haukuttu viallinen äänipiiri toimii muutoin paremmin lukuunottamatta järkyttävää äänenlaatua.

----------

## Diezel

[quote="Flammie

Verrattuna vanhaan Debiaaniini esimerkiksi tuo alsa muuten on gentooaikoina käynyt hyvinkin resurssivaativaiseksi s.e. se rätisee ja paukkuu heti jos cpu-loadi nousee liian pahaksi. Siitä en sitten tiedä, onko syy uusien kernelien prosessinkäsittelyssä, gentoon virityksissä, uudessa alsassa vai auringonpilkuissa.

Äänikortti tosin on kuppanen vanha SBPCI128 vieläpä ens1370-versiona.

Tosin sinäänsä koomista on että emolevylle integroitu vieläkin vanhempi ac'97:ksi haukuttu viallinen äänipiiri toimii muutoin paremmin lukuunottamatta järkyttävää äänenlaatua.[/quote]

Minulla aivan sama ongelma tosin kortti on SB Live! 5.1. Rätisee etenkin UT2003-demossa. Luojan kiitos niin Pingus sentään toimii, se on loistava Lemmings tapainen peli jossa ohjaillaan pingviinejä  :Laughing:  Suosittelen kaikkille jotka joskus haluavat rentoutua mukavan pelin kanssa.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Käytän SB Live!:n kanssa viimeisintä Alsaa eikä moisia ongelmia esiinny. Onhan teillä Masterin ja PCM:n voimakkuudet asetettu tarpeeksi alas?(Esim. Mulla Master on 70% ja PCM 50%)

----------

## Diezel

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

> Käytän SB Live!:n kanssa viimeisintä Alsaa eikä moisia ongelmia esiinny. Onhan teillä Masterin ja PCM:n voimakkuudet asetettu tarpeeksi alas?(Esim. Mulla Master on 70% ja PCM 50%)

 

Molemmat ovat 50% joten ei pitäisi olla sen suhteen ongelmia. Mahtaakohan se riipua ylirasituksesta tai jotain, mp3:ien kuuntelu on aivan selkeätä. Ainoastaan UT-2003:sessa on ollut tämä ongelma. Jostain lueskelin ettei se oikein hallitse ALSA-OSS layeriä. No ongelmahan ei ole suuri koska pelaan ehkä kerran kahdessa kuukaudessa. Koneesta ei piäisi heti loppua resurssit,

P4 2400 MHz

512 DDR 333MHz

nVidia TI 4600

Joten luulisi jaksavan, ja kernli on Gaming-sources. No mitäpä tässä spekuloimaan. Annetaan olla   :Confused: 

----------

## Flammie

 *Useful Idiot wrote:*   

> Käytän SB Live!:n kanssa viimeisintä Alsaa eikä moisia ongelmia esiinny. Onhan teillä Masterin ja PCM:n voimakkuudet asetettu tarpeeksi alas?(Esim. Mulla Master on 70% ja PCM 50%)

 

Minulla on molemmat 75%, säätäminen on muutenkin sinällään hankalaa kun windows-kone ja tv:kin ovat kiinni samassa vahvistimessa eikä säätöjen muuttaminen aina laitetta vaihtaessa oikein iske.

Mutta kyllä tuon testaamalla näkee miten joku spiraalissa oleva mozilla saa aikaan tuota rätinää, koettaa voi helpommin vaikka epäkivalla emergellä, silläkin on usein tapana tehokäyttää resursseja. 

(Noita ALSAn uusia versioita nyt taas näyttää putkahtelevan päivittäin, mitä säätänevätkään taas.)

----------

## halle

 *rihteri wrote:*   

> Seinäjoki, Finland.
> 
> Justiin asensin gentoon, muita linukseja on koneessa pyöriny jo muutaman vuoden.

 

Täältä ilmoittautuu toinenkin Gentoon käyttäjä Seinäjoelta.

----------

## Miko

Yksi lisää Vantaalta.  :Smile: 

----------

## RX

Noniin, kertokaas nyt n00bille minkä tähden Gentoo on paras!

Tuo parempi puolisko vaihtoi juuri Debianista Gentoohon, itse en ole vielä saanut (toimivaa) linuxia mihinkään. Latasin muutaman "aloittelijoiden distron" joista yksikään ei toiminut. Eli kysymys on: mikä distro minun kannattaisi asentaa ja miksi?

(Nyt luulisi lankaan tulevan vauhtia!  :Wink:  )

----------

## Jase

Korkataanpa tunnus tässä samalla :)

Eli jo talvella asentelin ensimmäisen kerran Gentoon, mutta siitä tuli testing/unstable räpellys ja lopulta kovalevytila loppui. Nyt kesälomalla asensin uudestaan ja tarkoitus olisi pitää tämä järjestyksessä pitkään. (tosin sain jo vähän /etc:ä sekaisin etc-updatella, taisinpa saada silti kaiken korjattua)

----------

## rATIx-

Sanokaapa että voiko hypätä tuossa Gentoon asennus ohjeessa kohtien 6 ja 7 yli jos tekee osiot winblowsin partition magicillä? Olen varma että tuon kohdan 6 voi hypätä koska siinähän se osio tehdään,mutta tuosta 7:sta en tiedä.

----------

## taikuri

Yksi lisää Helsingistä.

Gentoo ollut käytössä pikkaisen reilun vuoden ajan. Parhaani mukaan olen sitä myös kavereiden koneisiin yrittänyt tartuttaa   :Wink: 

----------

## hanta

 *rATIx- wrote:*   

> Sanokaapa että voiko hypätä tuossa Gentoon asennus ohjeessa kohtien 6 ja 7 yli jos tekee osiot winblowsin partition magicillä? Olen varma että tuon kohdan 6 voi hypätä koska siinähän se osio tehdään,mutta tuosta 7:sta en tiedä.

 

ei edes kutosta. vaikka PM:llä saisikin luotua osiot ja mahdollisesti asetettua niiden tyypitkin oikein, en millään usko, että se osaisi luoda linuxin kanssa käytettäviä tiedostojärjestelmiä tai edes swappia.

mounttaaminen nyt taas liittyy kyseiseen 'istuntoon' eikä sitä voi tehdä millään ennen boottausta. sitä paitsi ne osiot mountataan siihen cd:ltä bootattuun ympäristöön.

käytä vaan linukan fdiskiä, se on hemmetin pätevä softa.

----------

## quark

Ilmoittaudutaan nyt tännekin  :Smile: 

Meillä on tyttöystäväni kanssa kotona 2 konetta, joissa molemmissa ollut vain Gentoo jo vuoden.

Lisäksi laitettiin Gentoo kaverille pari kuukautta sitten ja toiselle on juuri asentumassa (233MHz, joten kestää hetken, vaikkakin distcc:llä apuna XP2600+).

(3xHelsinki ja 1xVantaa)

----------

## hanta

päivitetään nyt vielä tuota tilannetta... eli edellisessä postissa mainitsemani debian-kone on päivitetty raudan osalta tehokkaammaksi ja käyttiksen osalta gentooksi  :Smile: 

ko. kone toimii kevyehkönä http/ssh palvelimena internettiin ja tiedostopalvelimena kotiverkkoon. kotikoneidemme ainoa portage-tree distfileineen sijaitsee tuolla palvelimella ja on mountattu muille koneille NFS:n avulla. tuo on ihan kätevää, kun ei tarvitse hakea sorsapaketteja kuin kerran. niin, ja distcc tietty myös käytössä  :Smile: 

----------

## lms

Jyväskylästä nimittäin.  Reippaan vuoden Gentoo asustellu koneella.

Ja tulipahan eka viestikin kirjotettua  :Very Happy: 

-- 

Think about tomorrow.. only losers ask where do you want to go today...

----------

## houksi

Lappeenrannasta löytyy myös yksi onnellinen käyttäjä lisää  :Smile: 

----------

## juppe22

Yksi gentoilija lisää ilmoittautuu. Gentoo ollut nyt käytössä jo muutaman kuukauden...sitä ennen oli red hat, mandrake, suse ja slackware.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## radTube

Gentoo pyörii täälläki kohta kolmella koneella...

----------

## jaska

Viel toinen pk-seudulta

----------

## wilho

 *hanta wrote:*   

> ...en millään usko, että se osaisi luoda linuxin kanssa käytettäviä tiedostojärjestelmiä tai edes swappia.

 Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin kylläpä vain osaa ainakin Ext2:n ja swapin.

----------

## Letar

Ja yksi lisää Helsingistä. Kunhan vaan saisin asuksen p4p800:n nicin toimimaan... grr....

----------

## Diezel

 *Letar wrote:*   

> Ja yksi lisää Helsingistä. Kunhan vaan saisin asuksen p4p800:n nicin toimimaan... grr....

 

Mikä NIC?

----------

## jaska

Tietääks kukaan mistä vois tilata vanhempia/käyttetyjä pc osia? Olis tarpeen hankkia joku noin 400mhz poksi jakamaan kaapelia muille. Siis mieluiten joku verkkokaupan tyyppinen paikka olisi hyvä.

----------

## jaska

Olen kyllästynyt nopeimpien koneitten hirveeseen meteliin joten päätin etsiä pien tehoisen ja hiljaisen koneen tätä varten. Mulla olis toinen kysymyskin.

Haluaisin asentaa minun koneeseen softan että sais "software suspendin" päälle kuten oli aikoina vintoossassa, vai kannattaako vain pistaa kone pois päältä?

----------

## Diezel

 *jaska wrote:*   

> Tietääks kukaan mistä vois tilata vanhempia/käyttetyjä pc osia? Olis tarpeen hankkia joku noin 400mhz poksi jakamaan kaapelia muille. Siis mieluiten joku verkkokaupan tyyppinen paikka olisi hyvä.

 

Ei vältämättä edes tarvitse olla noin nopea. Kotona hyrrää 120MHz Cyrix. Joka jaksaa hyvin pyörittää kaikkea tuota ja lisää. Jos Gentoo:ta haluat käyttää niin kääntäminen onnistuu hyvin kun käyttää distcc:tä.

----------

## Letar

 *mahellma wrote:*   

>  *Letar wrote:*   Ja yksi lisää Helsingistä. Kunhan vaan saisin asuksen p4p800:n nicin toimimaan... grr.... 
> 
> Mikä NIC?

 

En nyt tarkkaa mallia muista mutta se on 3comin giganen emoon integoitu piiri. On siitä ollu näillä foorumeilla juttua mutta en ole silti saanut toimimaan vaikka ohjeita riittää. En kyllä vähään aikaan ole yrittänytkään, löin vanhemman kortin sisään ja se pelittää täydellisesti  :Smile: 

----------

## jaska

Tarkoitus oli käyttää openbsd:tä mutta kai varmaan panen gentoon siihenkin. Meinaan ehkä kuitenkin käyttää tätä tulevaa palvelinta myös työ asemana mutta en luule. Yhdellä kamulla on jossain 80mhz poksi ja edelleen odotan myykö hän sen vai ei. En viellä tiedä mitään onko kone isa vai pci tai molemmat. Nykyään isa kortteja ei löydy helpolla. Minulla on yksi mutta ei hajua toimiiko se muualla kuin wintoosassa.

----------

## ptman

Tällä on taas yksi gentoo-käyttäjä lisää suomesta. Minulla on ollut Gentoon kanssa hieman vastoinkäymisiä, jotka kuitenkin johtivat riemuvoittoon.

Löysin Soneran DHCP-serveristä firmware-bugin!!

Elisiis meillä on Soneran ADSL liittymä kotona. Sainpa sitten asennettua Gentoon koneelleni ja tulin sitten sen kanssa käymään kotona (opiskelen muualla). Kun iskin koneeni kotiverkkoon rupesivat muut koneet käyttäytymään oudosti, ne eivät saaneet DHCP:ltä enää ip:tä käynnistyessään. Kun yritin uusia oman ip:ni rupesi sekin kusemaan. Noh, ajattelimme että olimme boottineet koneita liian paljon ja näin olisimme aikaansaaneet ylityksen Soneran viiden ip:n rajoitukseen tms. Verkko rupesi kuulemma taas toimimaan normaalisti noin päivän verran lähtöni jälkeen.

Tätä jatkui useiden kuukausien ajan kun tulin kotiin. Jossain vaiheessa tajusin soittaa Soneralle ja selvitellä asiaa. Sain langan päähän asiantuntevan henkilön joka kyseli asioita ongelman tiimoilta, ja lopuksi siirsi littymämme kotona toisen DHCP-palvelimen huollettavaksi. Tämä ratkaisu toimi noin vuorokauden ajan, varsinkin kun ip-osotteita ei kovin innolla uusittu tuona aikana. 

Kun ongelmia taas ilmeni soitin uudelleen, tällä kertaa suoraan tälle gurulle. Noh asiaa pohdittiin taas hieman, ja hän päätti otta yhteyttä DHCP-serveri lläpitävään henkilöön. Parin tunnin kuluttua saatiin ajettua datankeräys-sessio, jonka aikana minä uusin parin koneeni ip-osotteita hirveää vauhtia jotta heillä jäisi siellä päässä jotain tietoa lokeihin (DHCP-serveri kuulemma piti huolta tuhansien liittymien ip-osotteista). He lupasivat ahertaa keräämänsä datan parissa saadakseen jotain selville.

Pysyttelin kotoa poissa hieman pitemmän aikaa, jonka aikana Soneralta oli soitettu ja äitini oli todennut että netti oli toiminut hyvin, joten heidän mielestään asia oli selvitetty.

Palasin taas kotiin, huomasin saman ongelman, ja päätin paneutua siihen syvemmin. Koitin koneella eri DHCP-clienttejä, ja ihmettelin kuinka tällainen vajaatoiminta oli mahdollista, minulla nimittäin samaa ongelmaa ilmeni kutakuinkin clientistä riippumatta. 

Lopulta suivaannuin täysin, kun kokeiluni eivät tuottaneet tulosta ja juuri uusimamme datankeruu-sessio ei tuottanut mielestäni tuloksia. Joten syötin kannettavaan Compaq-koneeseeni Windowsin recovery-CD:t. Ja jostain kumman syystä ongelma hävisi. Windows ei enää kettuillut minulle samalla tavalla kuin Linux aiemmin. Soitin tästä Soneran päähän ja sielläkin hämmästeltiin asiaa. Kerättiin taas hieman lisää dataa tämän Windowsin avulla ja vihdoinkin päästiin jonkunmoiseen tulokseen.

DHCP-serveri ei vastannut kunnolla DHCP-spesifikaation Discover-kutsuun. Windows oli taas ottanut tavakseen toteuttaa DHCP-kutsut omalla tavallaan, välittämättä sen enempää standardeista, mutta ilmeisesti minun käyttämäni Linux-kombinaatio sai jotenkin aikaiseksi sellaisen kutsun jota DHCP-server ei hoitanut kunnolla. Viasta ilmoitettiin eteenpäin (Ciscolle tai HP:lle, en oikein muista kumman DHCP-serveri oli kyseessä) ja nyt odottelen että ongelma saataisiin korjattua.

Sitten voin taas asentaa Gentoon kannettavalleni (vai luulitteko että recovery-cd:t olisivat säästäneet sen?) ja nauttia elämästä. Olen huomannut monet asiat niin vaikeiksi Windowsilla, kun GNU/Linuxin komentoriviin tottuneena odotan työkaluiltani huomattavaa joustavuutta.

Mutta näin, ehkä tästä oli jollekin jotain mielenkiintoa, muuten voin vaan sanoa että Porvoossa asuva (ja Valkeakoskella opiskeleva) henkilö on liittynyt iloiseen Gentoo Linuxin käyttäjien joukkoon.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Hep! Gentoo kyllä vie miehen mukanaan...  :Smile: 

----------

## murkus

terve,

Pikkuhiljaa alkaa kone lähestyä täyttä toimintakuntoa. Menossa on siirtymä Mandrake -> gentoo  :Smile: 

Kuvittelin etukäteen tämän olevan hankalampaa, mutta seuraamalla ohjeita ja lukemalla forumia tämä sujuu kuin leikiten  :Very Happy: 

mandrakessa käytin kde:tä, ja tuttuussyistä emerge kde tuli tehtyä nytkin. Jäi kuitenkin mietityttämään tuo fluxbox josta niin kovasti on puhetta. Olisko se kokeilemisen arvoinen ja miksi? 

.murkus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

 *murkus wrote:*   

> terve,
> 
> Jäi kuitenkin mietityttämään tuo fluxbox josta niin kovasti on puhetta. Olisko se kokeilemisen arvoinen ja miksi? 
> 
> 

 

Ehdottomasti on kokeilemisen arvoinen. Ensinnäkin fluxbox on järjettömän kevyt - ei kymmeniä megoja muistia tai useita taustalla hääriviä softia kuten kdeinit tai artsd, ei windowsmaista "käyttömukavuutta" joka puolelta pursuavine valikoineen, vaan täyttä asiaa pienessä ja kompaktissa koossa. Ja se, että fluxboxissa saa kaiken jaettua tabeihin, on ainakin meikäläisen näkökulmasta ihan oikea killer-feature jota en muualla ole nähnyt.

Toinen kokeilemisen arvoinen xfce4.

----------

## murkus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehdottomasti on kokeilemisen arvoinen. Ensinnäkin fluxbox on järjettömän kevyt - ei kymmeniä megoja muistia tai useita taustalla hääriviä softia kuten kdeinit tai artsd, ei windowsmaista "käyttömukavuutta" joka puolelta pursuavine valikoineen, vaan täyttä asiaa pienessä ja kompaktissa koossa. Ja se, että fluxboxissa saa kaiken jaettua tabeihin, on ainakin meikäläisen näkökulmasta ihan oikea killer-feature jota en muualla ole nähnyt.
> 
> Toinen kokeilemisen arvoinen xfce4.
> ...

 

Kiitos tiedosta,

tuo kuulostaa oikein hyvältä! Pitänee kokeilla kunhan thunderbird on kääntynyt..

.murkus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ptman

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> Ja se, että fluxboxissa saa kaiken jaettua tabeihin, on ainakin meikäläisen näkökulmasta ihan oikea killer-feature jota en muualla ole nähnyt.

 

Kannattaisi siis katsoa suomalaista tekoa olevaa pwm:ää ja ion:ia, pwm on esimerkiksi windowmanageri jossa keksittiin tabit, fluxbox on kopioinut tämän idean sieltä. Ja minusta pwm tuntuu vielä kevyemmältä

----------

## jaska

Juu, pwm on erittäin kevyt. Itse käytän pekwm windowmanageria.

----------

## Haukkari

Minäkin käytän Gentoota kolmessa koneessa. (Ja enempää koneita en omistakaan. :)

----------

## Aruviel

Hyvää huomenta. Täällä raportoi parin kuukauden ajan Gentoota käyttänyt ihminen. Ja Mandraken jälkeen olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen tähän vaihdokseen. :)

----------

## jaska

Olen iloinen siitä että en koskaan oo käyttäny mandrakea, aina vaan kuulen et se on paska.

----------

## Darkon

Moros

Onhan täällä suomalaisiakin :) Ei muuten kellään sattuis olemaan kokemuksia tästä ongelmasta?

Edit: No more probleemos

----------

## jaska

En ole tarvinu muutakuin Gedit ohjelman itse.

----------

## quark

Käyttäisitte tekin GNU emacs:ia  :Wink: 

(Tämä ei ole sodanjulistus.)

----------

## Hate

Täällä yksi lisää. Siirryin muutama viikko siiten Debianista Gentooseen ja täytyy sanoa että näyttää erittäin lupaavalta(ainakin no0bien silmin).

----------

## daha

Käyttäisitte tekin VI:tä ja hieno sotku soneralla ;-]

----------

## Novack

Taas yksi Gentoon käyttäjä Suomesta ilmoittautuu.

Gentoo on ollut tuossa serveri-boksissa jo keväästä lähtien ja mainiosti toiminut. Välillä ollut vähän säätöä ebuildien kanssa (kuten perlin päivitys tässä vähän aikaa sitten), mutta muuten ollut erittäin miellyttävä tuttavuus.

Nyt on myös työasemassa Gentoo. Kiintolevy kosahti vähän aikaa sitten ja tässä uutta odotellessa kaivoin vanhan 6gb kovon kaapista ja asentelin siihen Gentoon. Hajonneella kovolla oli Mandrake 9.1 mikkisoftan systeemin lisäksi. Saas nähdä minkä Linuxin laitan kun saan kiintolevyn taas takaisin. Gentoon tai Debianin, luultavasti.

----------

## Icer

Jälleen yksi Gentoilija lisää Ouluun.

Olen tässä ilmojen viiletessä alkanut virittelemään toiselle pc:lle Gentoota. Aiemmin siinä oli pariin otteeseen experimentaali punahattu viritelmä. Kokeilin php ja mysql viritelmiä kohtuulisella menestyksellä.

Nyt pitäis viritellä vanha lazor printteri ja soundblaster pc64 elikkäs ens1370 tuohon. Samoin on parhaillaan menossa openofficen ja mozilla-firebirdin emerget...

Jos joku nopsa tietäis mikä ssh softa kannattais emergee? En nyt äkkiseltään hoksinut tuolta paketti listasta sellaista.

----------

## rihteri

*  net-misc/openssh

      Latest version available: 3.7.1_p2

      Latest version installed: 3.7.1_p2

      Size of downloaded files: 781 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.openssh.com/

      Description: Port of OpenBSD's free SSH release

----------

## daha

hmmm o_O

----------

## hamster

Täällä on yks Vaasasta

----------

## ViltsuNet

Taasen yksi gentoon käyttäjä lisää   :Very Happy: 

Tuli tuossa about kuukausi sitten otettua gentoo linux testii, ja kyl kannatti.

Käytös tähän asti ollu RedHat viimesempänä 9.0 ja onpa sitä tullu kokeiltua Mandrakea, SOT:ia ja BestLinuxia. Mut kyl Gentoo vie voiton.

Olen nimittäin alkanut suunnitteleen RH9:n poistoa ja tän Gentoo testi asennuksen siirtoa sen tilalle  :Wink: 

kun tämä sattus oleen valmiiks käännetty ja toimiva asennus, ja miksi sitä enää turhaan uusimaan.  :Smile: 

 Ja olen jo ottanut harkintaan Gentoon vaihtamisen palvelimiini RH9:n tilalle, suurinpina syinä Gentoon mukautuvuus, ja toimivuus, ja päivitettävyys.

----------

## Icer

 *rihteri wrote:*   

> *  net-misc/openssh
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.7.1_p2
> 
>       Latest version installed: 3.7.1_p2
> ...

 

Kitos! Sitten täytys saada tuo Panasonic KX-P6300 laser printteri toimimaan. Onko tuohon vinkkejä. Alustavasti kokeilin Cups:ia ja foomatic:ia. Ajureista löytyi KX-P6500 ja KX-P6150 onko noista jompikumpi tomiva vai pitäiskö kokeilla jotain geneeristä ajuria tms?

Samoin Alsa ajureiden asennus vähän tökkii mutta eiköhän se onnistu ennenpitkää. Täytynee poistaa kokonaan alsa ajurit ja asentaa alustalähtien uudelleen.

----------

## Icer

 *rihteri wrote:*   

> *  net-misc/openssh
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.7.1_p2
> 
>       Latest version installed: 3.7.1_p2
> ...

 

Kitos! Sitten täytys saada tuo Panasonic KX-P6300 laser printteri toimimaan. Onko tuohon vinkkejä. Alustavasti kokeilin Cups:ia ja foomatic:ia. Ajureista löytyi KX-P6500 ja KX-P6150 onko noista jompikumpi tomiva vai pitäiskö kokeilla jotain geneeristä ajuria tms?

Samoin Alsa ajureiden asennus vähän tökkii mutta eiköhän se onnistu ennenpitkää. Täytynee poistaa kokonaan alsa ajurit ja asentaa alustalähtien uudelleen.

----------

## hanta

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Sitten täytys saada tuo Panasonic KX-P6300 laser printteri toimimaan. Onko tuohon vinkkejä. Alustavasti kokeilin Cups:ia ja foomatic:ia. Ajureista löytyi KX-P6500 ja KX-P6150 onko noista jompikumpi tomiva vai pitäiskö kokeilla jotain geneeristä ajuria tms?

 

eihän kyseessä satu olemaan KX-P6300 GDI? jos sattuu, niin näkymät ovat kohtalaisen huonot. ainakin http://www.linuxprinting.org/ antaa ko. laitteen toimivuudesta arvosanan: Paperweight.

http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Panasonic

----------

## hanta

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Sitten täytys saada tuo Panasonic KX-P6300 laser printteri toimimaan. Onko tuohon vinkkejä. Alustavasti kokeilin Cups:ia ja foomatic:ia. Ajureista löytyi KX-P6500 ja KX-P6150 onko noista jompikumpi tomiva vai pitäiskö kokeilla jotain geneeristä ajuria tms?

 

eihän kyseessä satu olemaan KX-P6300 GDI? jos sattuu, niin näkymät ovat kohtalaisen huonot. ainakin http://www.linuxprinting.org/ antaa ko. laitteen toimivuudesta arvosanan: Paperweight.

http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Panasonic

----------

## hanta

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Sitten täytys saada tuo Panasonic KX-P6300 laser printteri toimimaan. Onko tuohon vinkkejä. Alustavasti kokeilin Cups:ia ja foomatic:ia. Ajureista löytyi KX-P6500 ja KX-P6150 onko noista jompikumpi tomiva vai pitäiskö kokeilla jotain geneeristä ajuria tms?

 

eihän kyseessä satu olemaan KX-P6300 GDI? jos sattuu, niin näkymät ovat kohtalaisen huonot. ainakin http://www.linuxprinting.org/ antaa ko. laitteen toimivuudesta arvosanan: Paperweight.

http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Panasonic

----------

## hanta

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Sitten täytys saada tuo Panasonic KX-P6300 laser printteri toimimaan. Onko tuohon vinkkejä. Alustavasti kokeilin Cups:ia ja foomatic:ia. Ajureista löytyi KX-P6500 ja KX-P6150 onko noista jompikumpi tomiva vai pitäiskö kokeilla jotain geneeristä ajuria tms?

 

eihän kyseessä satu olemaan KX-P6300 GDI? jos sattuu, niin näkymät ovat kohtalaisen huonot. ainakin http://www.linuxprinting.org/ antaa ko. laitteen toimivuudesta arvosanan: Paperweight.

http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Panasonic

----------

## daha

kivoja nämä moninkertaiset viestit .-]

----------

## jaska

jep

----------

## quark

Niillähän saa kätevästi viestimäärän ylös; pääsee nopeammin parempaan kastiin  :Wink: 

----------

## rsturbo

HEP!

Gentoota täällä ajellaan  :Cool: 

----------

## Nuteater

Ja vielä yksi lisää  :Wink: 

----------

## jari

Joo puoli vuotta takana ja yhä tyytyväinen.

Seuraavaksi pitäisi asentaa kanettavaan ja saada wlan toimimaan..

----------

## rsturbo

Osaisiko joku täällä kertoa miksei GL pohjaiset screensaverit toimi kuin roottina? Kun näytönsäästäjä menee päälle, niin ruutu pysyy vaan mustana.

PS. En viitsinyt näin väsyneenä alkaa miettimään noinkaan lyhkästä kysymystä englanniksi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tojo

jepa, pitäsköhän niille sitten laittaa suid bitti, villi arvaus  :Smile: 

```
chmod u+s tiedosto
```

----------

## rsturbo

 *tojo wrote:*   

> jepa, pitäsköhän niille sitten laittaa suid bitti, villi arvaus 
> 
> ```
> chmod u+s tiedosto
> ```
> ...

 

Eipä auttanut asiaa   :Cool: 

----------

## Icer

 *hanta wrote:*   

>  *Icer wrote:*   Sitten täytys saada tuo Panasonic KX-P6300 laser printteri toimimaan. Onko tuohon vinkkejä. Alustavasti kokeilin Cups:ia ja foomatic:ia. Ajureista löytyi KX-P6500 ja KX-P6150 onko noista jompikumpi tomiva vai pitäiskö kokeilla jotain geneeristä ajuria tms? 
> 
> eihän kyseessä satu olemaan KX-P6300 GDI? jos sattuu, niin näkymät ovat kohtalaisen huonot. ainakin http://www.linuxprinting.org/ antaa ko. laitteen toimivuudesta arvosanan: Paperweight.
> 
> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Panasonic

 

No kyllähän se on. Olen jo luopunut ton Panicsonicin virittelystä. Jos ei toimi niin ei toimi. Täytynee realisoida johonkin tuo ja ostaa jokin halpa laser tilalle. Jos on suosituksia niin antaa kuulua.  :Question:   Mielellään sellaisen ostais jossa on alhaiset tulostuskulut ja toimii gentoon kanssa.

Hmm noista tuplaposteista oli juttua tuolla viikkouutisissa. Ilmeisesti niille ei voi paljon mitään.

----------

## jaska

rsturbo

Toimivatko muut GL -pohjaiset softat?

----------

## rsturbo

 *jaska wrote:*   

> rsturbo
> 
> Toimivatko muut GL -pohjaiset softat?

 

Joo, homma selvis jo. Ei ollu vaa oikeuksii /dev/nvidia:n   :Surprised: 

----------

## tero1001

Ilmoittaudunpa minäkin joukon jatkoksi, tuore Gentoo-käyttäjä kun olen. Aiemmin on kokemusta useista RedHateistä, SuSe:sta ja Mandrakesta. rpm-dependency hell minut Gentoohon ajoi. 

Eikä kaduta yhtään, tämä on mahtava systeemi. Varsinkin kun tajusin viimein eilen laittaa 2.6-sarjan kernelin ja nyt emerge ei enää jumita koko konetta.

Mainostan nyt samalla että Knoppix on mahtava systeemi pitää varalla CD:nä jos vaikka kovalevy sattuu pamahtamaan p*skaksi. Täysiverinen X adsl-yhteydellä tarvittaessa toimintakunnossa noin 5 minuutissa. Näppärä myös rescue-diskinä. Tietenkin tuo on vain varalle, eli Gentoo on ykkönen ja Knoppix kakkonen   :Very Happy: 

Semmoista, pitäisköhän perustaa ihan oikea Finnish-foorumi kun tuolla noita muita skandinaaveja jo näyttää olevan.

----------

## jaska

Oikea Finnish foruumi, kyllä luulis että sekin kuuluisi Scandinaavia foruumeihin, mutta se edeltää nimen vaihtoa Nordic forumiin koska me ei kuuluta siihen.

----------

## quark

Miten olisi Fennoscandia Forum  :Wink:  Sehän pitäisi maantieteellisestikin paikkansa. Toisaalta olisi tietysti hyvä saada mm. Eesti mukaan samaan joukkoon joten ehkäpä tuo Nordic oli sittenkin parempi vaihtoehto.

Joka tapauksessa kannatan omaa foorumia ehdottomasti.

----------

## jaska

Harmi että on lähes mahdotonta hankkia gentoo.fi osoite forumia varten, gentoo.orgin foruumi on liian hidas jo muutenkin.

----------

## quark

Mulla oli sellainen käsitys, että noita .fi -osoitteita olisi nyt helpostikin jaossa.  Jotenkin kuvittelisin, että kukaan ei rynnännyt tuota gentoo.fi -osoitetta heti varaamaan. Mistä niitä varaillaan, ja miten tuo systeemi nykyään ylipäätään toimii?

----------

## quark

 *tero1001 wrote:*   

> Mainostan nyt samalla että Knoppix on mahtava systeemi pitää varalla CD:nä jos vaikka kovalevy sattuu pamahtamaan p*skaksi. Täysiverinen X adsl-yhteydellä tarvittaessa toimintakunnossa noin 5 minuutissa. Näppärä myös rescue-diskinä. Tietenkin tuo on vain varalle, eli Gentoo on ykkönen ja Knoppix kakkonen  

 

Mihin X:ää rescuena tarvitsee? Itse ainakin olen pärjännyt hyvin Gentoohon siirryttyäni pelkällä livecd:llä. Sieltä kun löytyy myös (luonnollisesti) verkkoyhteys, sekä esimerkiksi lynx. En nyt jaksa muistaa/tarkistaa, mutta kaipa sieltä jokin IRC-client myöskin löytyy...

Sinänsä en ota Knoppixiin sen kummemmin kantaa, kun en sellaista ole koskaan nähnyt. Varmasti sekin on ihan toimiva paketti  :Smile: 

----------

## jaska

Itse en ole viellä kokeillut Knoppix levyjä mutta kokoajan kuulen siitä. Livecd on minullekkin aina auttanut, jos ei niin olen käyttänyt slackware 8.1 -levyä. 

Olen aina luullut että piti omistaa copyrightin/patentin että voi ostaa .fi osoitteen.

----------

## quark

Minä kuvittelin, että nyt kun kansa suurin joukoin riensi varaamaan kaikki mahdolliset tissit.fi-tyyppiset osoitteet, että tuo säännöstely olisi purettu. Tai ainakaan enää ei tarvitse olla yritystä/yhdistystä tms. samalla nimellä domainin ehtona. Pitänee ottaa asiasta ihan selvää  :Wink: 

----------

## quark

Löysin tällaisen: Uusi laki fi-verkkotunnuksista (1.9.2003 alkaen)

 *Quote:*   

> Verkkotunnusta voi hakea ainoastaan Suomen kauppa-, yhdistys- tai säätiörekisteriin merkitty yritys tai yhteisö tai suomalainen julkisen sektorin yhteisö. Verkkotunnusta voi hakea vasta kun rekisteröinti on lopullinen. Vireillä oleva rekisteröinti ei riitä.

 

Eipä siis taida tuon gentoo.fi-osoitteen rekisteröinti onnistua, ellei joku halua sitä jonkin säätiön/vastaavan nimissä rekisteröidä... (jos ymmärsin ehdot kaikkiaan oikein).

----------

## jaska

Harmi. Olisi hienoa saada gentoo.fi osoite mutta ei tämän takia voi iskeä hanskoja tiskiin. Nyt jos meinataan tehdä suomalainen gentoo foruumi ja ehkä jopa suomalais gentoo informaatio sivu, mutta arvelen että me kaikki selvitään hyvin englannin kielisillä ohjeilla. Mitäs mieltä olette?

----------

## quark

Oma foorumi olisi ihan mukava, vaikka kaikki ongelmat sinänsä ovat kyllä ratkenneet englannillakin.

Olisiko kellään serveriä, jolla olisi edes kohtuullinen upload-kapasiteetti & tilaa & haluja tälläiseen projektiin (vaikka ei sitä gentoo.fi-domainia saataisikaan)?

Itse olen valmis ainakin osallistumaan aktiivisesti keskusteluun ja mahdollisesti tuottamaan kykyjeni puitteissa jotain sisältöäkin.

Olisiko muuten gentoon ohjeiden suomentamiselle tarvetta? Sellaisenkinhan voisi ottaa joukolla ainakin pitkän tähtäimen projektiksi (vai onko joku tällaista jo puuhaamassa?).

----------

## jaska

Servu kyllä löytyy mutta kapasiteettia ei. Voisin kyllä kysyä yhdeltä firmalta jos he voisivat laittaa minun palvelimen heidän 100mbit verkkoon, mutta en lupaa mitään.

En tiedä onko kukaan viellä aloittanut gentoon ohjeiden suomentamista, ehkä joku on jo aloittanut mutta ei ole julkaissut mitään.

----------

## hanta

 *quark wrote:*   

> Oma foorumi olisi ihan mukava, vaikka kaikki ongelmat sinänsä ovat kyllä ratkenneet englannillakin.

 

juu, tavallaan englanniksi keskusteluun osallistumalla auttaa mahdollisesti suurempaa käyttäjäkuntaa, mutta toisaalta oma foorumi palvelisi sitä käyttäjäkuntaa joka ei ehkä ole järin hyvä englannissa.

 *quark wrote:*   

> Olisiko kellään serveriä, jolla olisi edes kohtuullinen upload-kapasiteetti & tilaa & haluja tälläiseen projektiin (vaikka ei sitä gentoo.fi-domainia saataisikaan)?

 

olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että tuo domain olisi ehdottomasti saatava. kai tässä kohta tulee sikin vaihe kun ihan taviksetkin saavat rekisteröidä noita domaineja. pitihän silti firmojen ja yhdistysten antaa ensin hamstrata kaikki rahanarvoiset päältä.

luulen kyllä, että täältä löytyy joku joka saisi domainin jonkun yhdistyksen nimissäkin itselleen.

 *quark wrote:*   

> Itse olen valmis ainakin osallistumaan aktiivisesti keskusteluun ja mahdollisesti tuottamaan kykyjeni puitteissa jotain sisältöäkin.

 

samoin.

 *quark wrote:*   

> Olisiko muuten gentoon ohjeiden suomentamiselle tarvetta? Sellaisenkinhan voisi ottaa joukolla ainakin pitkän tähtäimen projektiksi (vai onko joku tällaista jo puuhaamassa?).

 

suomentaminen voisi olla ihan hyvä idea, joskin täytyisi pitää huoli, että dokumentit pysyvät ajan tasalla. myös jotain maakohtaista ohjeistusta voisi olla ihan hyvä olla olemassa. en ole kuullut kenenkään alkaneen tätä hommaa vetämään.

----------

## bdove

Alkuperäseen kysymykseen tässä vastailen.. 

Notta täältä löytyy gentoo... joskus päälle vuosi sitten laittelin kun RH8 oli ihan persiistä.. enkä ole taakseni kattonut sen jälkeen =D ... Gentoo pyörii himassa kaikissa koneissa,läppärissä ja kaikissa firman servereissä..

Linux only vuodesta -99 

PS. meitillä on pieni irc kanava asian tiimoilta #gentoo.fi @ freenode ... (tiedän että on jo #gentoo-fi mutta kuitenkin)

feel free to idle =D

----------

## Flammie

Jaa, että tällaiselle suomennosurakalle olisi tarvettakin, itse olen muutamaan otteeseen meinannut ryhtyä kääntäämään erinäisiä open source -projektin osia suomeksi, mutta useimmiten siinä törmää kahteen ongelmaan

Projekteissa on poikkeuksetta ihan kohtuuttomat byrokraattiset rattaat ennen kuin saa mitään näkyvää tehtyä. Gentoossakin taitaisi pitää organisoida project leadereitä, translation tiimejä ja olla muutenkin jo tunnettu aktiivi projektin työssä ennen kuin pääsee tekemään mitään.

Hyvin harvoja suomalaisia lopulta kiinnostaakaan se suomennettu ohje ja silloinkin lähinnä valitetaan huonoista käännösvalinnoista tai jostain muusta typerästä

----------

## jaska

Taidat olla oikeassa Flammie, tuo byrokratia käy hermoille, sitä näkee liian paljon.

Siinä mielessä Flammie on myös oikeassa että vain harvoja kiinostaa suomennettu ohje, kyllä luulis jo että me suomalaiset pärjätään englannin kielellä.

Olen aina ihmetellyt suomen .fi osoitteiden vähäisyyttä, sitten kuulin vaatimukset .fi osoitteen omistamiseen, ei ihme.

----------

## daha

Eihän noille .fi-domaineille enää mitään vaativia vaatimuksia ole. 

Mutta joo, samaa mieltä edellisten kanssa, suomeksi käännetään mitään hyvin vähän, koska niille ei ole kysyntää. Englannin opetuksen taso on aika korkea, ja kun ajatellaan että suurin osa täälläkin on varmaan jo peruskoulunsä käynyt / lopettelemassa. Tavallaan harmi, sillä famea ei tule kun ei näy suomea missään.

----------

## quark

Toistaiseksi yleinen mielipide taitaa olla se, että suomentamiselle ei ole tarvetta.

 *hanta wrote:*   

> myös jotain maakohtaista ohjeistusta voisi olla ihan hyvä olla olemassa.

 

Tälle varmaankin olisi se kaikkein suurin tarve. Muistelen itse ainakin jonkin aikaa tuskailleeni ympäristömuuttujien kanssa ennen kuin sain ne lopulta kohdalleen.

Kai jotain sisältöä voisi tuottaa toistaiseksi ilman sitä gentoo.fi-domainiakin? Ainahan sen voi sitten siirtää mikäli joku saa domainin hankittua.

Muistelen, että jossain näkyi joskus joku ohje gentoon asetuksista saksalaisille tai ranskalaisille, mutta en löytänyt sitä ainakaan pikasilmäyksellä gentoon dokumenttisivuilta. Onko tällainen oikeasti joskus ollut tai on mahdollisesti yhä jossain? Sille ainakin voisi tuottaa suomalaisen vastineen, eikö?

----------

## hanta

 *quark wrote:*   

> Toistaiseksi yleinen mielipide taitaa olla se, että suomentamiselle ei ole tarvetta.

 

siltä vaikuttaa.

minusta suomennos olisi silti ihan paikallaan, mutta ei sitä yksinään jaksa alkaa väkertämään. on toki totta, että englantia opiskellaan suomessa aika ahkeraan, mutta aina löytyy (varsinkin vanhempaa) väkeä jotka eivät sitä osaa.

usenetissäkin näkyy linux-ryyyhmissä väkeä jotka valittelevat kielitaidon puutetta. tehdäänhän kaikille muillekin 'rajoittuneille' avusteita tietokoneen käyttöön (kaikenlaiset ruudunlukijat, helppokäyttötoiminnot, ym.), miksei siis kielirajoitteisillekin.

toisaalta ei kaikkien distrojen tarvitse sopia kaikille...

 *quark wrote:*   

> Kai jotain sisältöä voisi tuottaa toistaiseksi ilman sitä gentoo.fi-domainiakin? Ainahan sen voi sitten siirtää mikäli joku saa domainin hankittua.

 

jepjep.

----------

## quark

 *hanta wrote:*   

> toisaalta ei kaikkien distrojen tarvitse sopia kaikille... 

 

Aika kyyninen asenne  :Wink: 

Kuvittelisin, että jos ihmiset voisi auttaa suomella alkuun, niin englannilla jatkaminenkin helpottuisi koko ajan. Itse ainakin väittäisin, että suuri osa englannin opiskelustani on ollut tietokoneharrastuksen motivoimaa. (Englanninkielisillä oppikirjoilla on toki muutaman viime vuoden aikana ollut myös merkittävä osansa.)

Millainen byrokraattinen prosessi tuon suomennustiimin käynnistäminen ihan 'virallisesti' olisi? Tietääkö kukaan?

Itse voisin ainakin lähteä projektiin mukaan.

----------

## quark

Taas nähtiin, että nopeat syövät hitaat (tämän olisi toki voinut tarkistaa hetikin): http://www.gentoo.fi/

----------

## jaska

Katos perkele.

----------

## RX

No nyt sai meikäkin Gentoon koneeseen... ihan virallisesti.

Aivan älytön tuo asennushomma kyllä olikin. Gentoota ennen testasin muutamaa aloittelijan "Linux-XP":tä, kuten JAMD, ELX ja Lycoris.

Ensimmäinen ei onnistunut edes buuttaamaan, vaan pimeni kerralla.

Toisen kernel ei ollut yhteensopiva. Kämppis kompiloi lainakernelin. Distro joutui kuitenkin romukoppaan, kun selvisi ettei "make"-käskyäkään ei ollut mukana..

Kolmannelta kesti pari minuuttia käynnistää X, ja jokaisen ohjelman käynnistys kesti n. 30 s.

Seuraavaksi oli listalla "oikea" distro, Punainen Myssy: Käynnistyi nätisti, näytti pelaavan hyvin.. kunnes yksi ohjelma jämähti ja toinen kieltäytyi starttaamasta... Uusi yritys - mutta eipä myssy käynnistynytkään enää. Koskaan. Rikkipoikkihajalla...

Gentoo toimii. Hurraa!!

----------

## Flammie

Gripin Mike Oliphant oli ystävällinen ja hyväksyi suomennoksen vaikken kuulu gnome-fi:hin tahi GNU:n viralliseen suomennostiimiin. 

https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=834115&group_id=3714&atid=303714

Testailu ja kritiikki ennen seuraavaa versiota olisi tehokasta, muutama ihminen sen onkin jo katsonut.

----------

## skape

Gentoo se on täälläkin ollut toiminnassa sitten jo 1.0.

Sitä ennen on tullut touhuttua punahatun, Debianin, Mandraken ym. kanssa, ekat linux kokemukset taitaa olla sieltä 0.9 suunnalta ("mikä tää on?").

Entinen dual-boot, nykyinen täyspäiväinen linux-käyttäjä onnistuneesti yhdistetyn dokailu ja wipe-kokeilun ansiosta kadonnen /dev/hda:n ansiosta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peculier

Jep jep, Gentoo alkaa pyöriä kohta joka koneessa....

Tutustuin Linukseen Mandraken7:n avulla, myöhemmin siirryin Debianiin ja nyt tuntuu että tämä Gentoo on sitten se...

--Ja mitä tulee Knoppixiin, niin sehän on vallan mainio live-cd töttörö.

Parasta aikaa vanhempi, 2x120 Mhz, koneeni on buutattuna knoppix cd:ltä.

Se toimii reitittimenä, ja exporttaa gentoo rootin jotta voin kääntää softat pääkoneellani(athlon-xp1800). Knoppix cd kulkee melkien aina mukana.

----------

## kbaarman

Käyttäjä mallia Helsinki.

Gentoa/linuxia olen käyttänyt yli vuoden mutta enpä ole tätä löytänyt.

----------

## Jasse

 *rihteri wrote:*   

> Seinäjoki, Finland.
> 
> Justiin asensin gentoon, muita linukseja on koneessa pyöriny jo muutaman vuoden.

 

Katos, Rihterikin.

Seinäjoelta olen myös. Linux ollut koneessa kokeilumielessä aiemminkin, mutta vähän aikaa sitten vaihdon kokonaan gentooseen.

----------

## Rotonen

Gentoohan ainakin vaikuttaa suhtellisen helpolta systeemiltä ylläpitää ja dokumentaatiot ja tämä foorumi ovat kyllä erinomaisen hyviä verrattuna vaikkapa Debianin vastineisiin ja niissä esiintyvään elitistiseen asenteeseen.

Ja dokumentaatioiden suomentamista en ymmärrä sikäli, koska Gentoohan on silti englanniksi ja tuskin kukaan sentään koko systeemiä alkaisi kääntää näinkin pienelle kieliryhmälle kuin suomi, eihän..? Ja englannin osaaminen edesauttaa nykyään muutenkin tietokonemaailmassa pärjäämistä, joten miksi valittaa, kun on kerta hyvä syy opetella kieltä?

----------

## quark

 *Rotonen wrote:*   

> ...joten miksi valittaa, kun on kerta hyvä syy opetella kieltä?

 

Ei kai tässä kukaan asian tiimoilta ole sen kummemmin valitellutkaan mitään  :Smile: .

Suomenkielinen dokumentaatio olisi varsin hyvä apu kuitenkin monille siinä uuden kielen opiskelussa.

----------

## Jannu Hätinen

 *Quote:*   

> Ja dokumentaatioiden suomentamista en ymmärrä sikäli, koska Gentoohan on silti englanniksi ja tuskin kukaan sentään koko systeemiä alkaisi kääntää näinkin pienelle kieliryhmälle kuin suomi, eihän..?

 

Aika pitkältihän se on jo käännetty. Suurin osa GNU:n perusohjelmista (esim. nano, cp, chmod, df, du, jne.) sekä tietty käytännössä kaikki työpöytäympäristöt (no ainakin KDE, Gnome ja XFCE) on suomennettu. Oikeastaan ei puutu muuta kuin man-sivut ja sellaiset graafiset ohjelmat, jotka eivät ole osa jotain suurempaa kokonaisuutta. (esim. kile, scribus, cdbakeoven, mozilla, jne)

Makuasiahan se pitkälti on, mutta ainakin itse käytän mieluummin suomenkielistä käyttistä. Englanti on siinä määrin rumempi kieli, ettei sitä kovin mielellään koneellaan katsele.

----------

## Rotonen

Myönnettäköön että sanani eivät oikeen olleet ajatukseni takana. Eli selkeämmin mitä yritin sanoa:

Millä todennäköisyydellä englantia osaamaton ihminen alkaa asentaa Gentoota?  :Smile: 

En tahdo mitenkään syrjiä tai loukata heitä, jos heitä on, mutta en näe suoranaisesti Gentoon suomentamisen pointtia. Toisaalta onhan suomen kielen kannattaminen aina plussaa, joten henkinen tuki niille, jotka moista urakkaa läpivievät. Ehkä olen Windowsin runtelema siinä mielessä, että sen suomennokset ovat olleet niin karmeita, etten ole edes oppinut kunnolla tietokonesuomea, joten mielipiteeni on aika subjektiivinen asian suhteen ja jo pelkkä suomentamisen ajatteleminenkin nostaa niskakarvani pystyyn..  :Smile: 

----------

## japsu

Uusi käyttäjä, opiskelen Valkeakoskella.

Linuxin käyttö alkoi v. 2000 dual-boottina Best Linuxista, kokemukset sieltä aika karseita, mutta IT Linux (2002) ja Red Hat tuntuivat jo lupaavammilta. Tänä vuonna olen siirtynyt Debianin kautta käyttämään täyspäiväisesti Gentoota.

----------

## Flammie

 *Jannu Hätinen wrote:*   

> Oikeastaan ei puutu muuta kuin man-sivut ja sellaiset graafiset ohjelmat, jotka eivät ole osa jotain suurempaa kokonaisuutta. (esim. kile, scribus, cdbakeoven, mozilla, jne)

 

Tulilintuhan taitaa kuitenkin jo olla osittain suomennettukin, ja eikö jopa man-sivut debiaaniprojektin toimesta käännettyjä hieman ole. Onhan jopa GRIP suomennettu vaikkei se ole suurempaa kokonaisuutta  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Makuasiahan se pitkälti on, mutta ainakin itse käytän mieluummin suomenkielistä käyttistä. Englanti on siinä määrin rumempi kieli, ettei sitä kovin mielellään koneellaan katsele.

 

Minäkin olen vasta hiljattain tullut siihen uskoon että suomi tosiaan onkin viihtyisämpi kieli myös tietokoneympäristössä. Kääntelenkin huvikseni satunnaisia ohjelmia ja joskus jopa tyrkytän käännöksiä eteenpäin nykyään, vaan se toikin mieleeni, että vieläkö ihmisillä olisi sitten intoa jonkinlaista virallistettua käännösprojektia pykätä, se kun taisi puheena olla hiljattain jopa gwn:ssä! Aioin ottaa yhteyttä siihen vanhaan kääntäjäryhmään, mutta jostain syystä http://www.gentoo.fi ei halua vastata minulle   :Confused: 

----------

## Antti Alien

Yksi käyttäjä lisää   :Cool: 

Vajaan vuoden on Gentoo koneella majaillut ja pois en vaihda  :Smile: 

----------

## ejay

Tässä yksi käyttäjä lisää. Kahdessa koneessa Gentoo.

----------

## rihteri

Tuli tuossa muuten juuri dokumentti kuningaspingviineistä ja siinä aloin sitten miettimään, että mikä on gentoo suomeksi. Joku pingviinilajike se kai on, vai?

----------

## Baaled

Uusi käyttäjä täälläkin, uusi asennus ja kde:ta pääkone raksuttaa vieressä.

----------

## Useful Idiot

 *rihteri wrote:*   

> Tuli tuossa muuten juuri dokumentti kuningaspingviineistä ja siinä aloin sitten miettimään, että mikä on gentoo suomeksi. Joku pingviinilajike se kai on, vai?

 

Gentoo on Pygoscelis Papua eli suomeksi Aasianpingviini. Kyseinen laji on varmaan valittu jakelun nimeksi pienen kokonsa takia...

----------

## rihteri

Hyvä tietää  :Smile: 

----------

## > /dev/null

Ja yksi Aasianpingviini lisää...Gentoo ollu koneessa muutaman kuukauden...tullu tänne koko kirjon kautta. RH, MD, Slackware, debian, Suse. kaikki kokeiltu, mutta parasta ei löytynyt...Gentoon jälkeen ei ole enää paluuta   :Very Happy:  muuhun distroon. 4.2 RH tosin raksuttaa vielä yhdessä palvelimessa.

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## BioHazard

Täältäkin löytyy Gentoo!!! Vaihdoin Fedorasta parempaan kolme päivää sitten  :Smile:   Osaisikos joku teistä sanoa miten mä saan äää ja ööt toimimaan X:ssä ilman Gnomen keyboard layout switcheriä?

----------

## Flammie

 *BioHazard wrote:*   

> Osaisikos joku teistä sanoa miten mä saan äää ja ööt toimimaan X:ssä ilman Gnomen keyboard layout switcheriä?

 

Äskenhän minä kakkoskoneelle gentoon löin myöskin ja eikös nuo suoraan laatikosta toimineet, ei kai niitä erikseen tarvinne säätääkään. Saattaa olla että jotain KBDLayout = fi-latin1 on tullut x:n configeihin heitettyä mutten nyt kyllä muistaisi.

----------

## tomsku

Gentoo-n00bi  :Very Happy: 

Aloin viritteleen tossa pari viikkoo sitten. Aiemmin ollu Mandrake 9.2, Suse 9.0 ja Red Hat 7.2

PS. Kattokaa mun postaus: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121574

----------

## Tii

Täälläkin on yksi hyvin n00bi naisimmeinen. Aikasempi linuxkokemus on melkein yhtä kuin nolla, mutta nyt yritän siirtyä linuxleiriin gentoon voimalla. Olen jo mokaillut niin pahasti, että pahemmaksi ei voi mennä, joten suunta on ilmiselvästi ylöspäin.  :Smile: 

----------

## tomsku

No aikastee rohkee mimmi oot, jos alotat Gentoosta  :Wink: 

No ei sikäli, kyllä toi ihan hyvä valinta on, kunhan vaan jaksaa olla kärsivällinen, eikä lannistu toisten haukkumisista. Nimittäin jotkut gurut eivät jaksa hjelppiä tällasia n00beja, jotka ei ymmärrä mistään mitään  :Very Happy: 

Siks kannattaa joskus kysellä sellasilta, jotka ei tiedä "liikaa"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hirmu

Gentoo löytyy koneelta. Serveri käyttää kyllä Debian testingiä mutta olen myös yhden Gentoo-serverin admin. Sanoisin että paras käyttis pöytäkoneeseen kun saa kaikki softien uusimmat versiot suoraan parilla komennolla(joo, on niitä muitakin käyttiksiä..). Kunhan saan tuon WineX:n niin saattaa XP:kin saada kyytiä   :Wink: 

----------

## jmz2

Gentoo on kotona, töissä ja kaverin palvelimella  :Smile: 

----------

## hanta

 *tomsku wrote:*   

> No aikastee rohkee mimmi oot, jos alotat Gentoosta 

 

aika nuorena sällinä sinäkin olet gentoon pariin päätynyt, tai siltä minusta ainakin tuntuu. voihan toki olla, että gentoo-käyttäjien keski-ikä yllättäisi minut. eipä tuolla kai väliä. hyvä valintahan gentoo on, iästä riippumatta.

----------

## Rotonen

 *hirmu wrote:*   

> Kunhan saan tuon WineX:n niin saattaa XP:kin saada kyytiä  

 

Taitaapi olla Wine mennyt jo WineX:stä ohi toimivuuden saralla..? Tosin tuo vain henk koht mielipide ja muodostettu lähinnä muiden mielipiteistä. Itsellä pelkkä Gentoo ja Wine.

----------

## Otto[FIN]

Tässäkin yksi käyttäjä lisää. Kahdessa koneessa Gentoo, toinen dual-boot.

----------

## tomsku

 *hanta wrote:*   

>  *tomsku wrote:*   No aikastee rohkee mimmi oot, jos alotat Gentoosta  
> 
> aika nuorena sällinä sinäkin olet gentoon pariin päätynyt, tai siltä minusta ainakin tuntuu. voihan toki olla, että gentoo-käyttäjien keski-ikä yllättäisi minut. eipä tuolla kai väliä. hyvä valintahan gentoo on, iästä riippumatta.

 

No joo, Gentoota rupesin tossa joululomalla viritteleen. Oikeastaan en ole vielä mitään Linuxia kunnolla "käyttänyt", pelkästään kokeillut ja säätänyt, mutta luulen, että Gentoo "on ja pysyy".   :Very Happy: 

Ensimmäinen Linuxini oli IT Linux 2002, ostettu Akateemisesta kirjakaupasta   :Very Happy: 

Ja sitten tuli Red Hat 7.2, Mandrake 8.2, 9.0, 9.1, 9.2, SuSE 9.0, Lycoris ja viimeiseksi Gentoo 1.4

Onhan se tietysti hieman eri asia aloittaa Gentoosta, jos ei ole minkäänlaista aikaisempaa Linux-kokemusta. Toisaalta, ei tota Gentoota mikään vaikee oo asentaa, jos vähääkään tietää tietokoneista ja lukee manuaalin 3 kertaa ennen asennusta  :Cool: 

15 täytin tiistaina eli 13. päivä   :Wink: 

----------

## jaska

Käyttäjä määrä nousee ja samoin on laajempi käyttötarkoitus gentoon kanssa. Viellä ihmettelen miten naiset ovat alkaneet innostua linuxin käytöstä mutta on siinä hyväkin puoli. Todistää että microsoftin ote pikkuhiljaa irtoaa markkinoista.

----------

## ohcysp

 *jaska wrote:*   

> Käyttäjä määrä nousee ja samoin on laajempi käyttötarkoitus gentoon kanssa. Viellä ihmettelen miten naiset ovat alkaneet innostua linuxin käytöstä mutta on siinä hyväkin puoli. Todistää että microsoftin ote pikkuhiljaa irtoaa markkinoista.

 Naisia työskentelee tietotekniikan parissa paljon. On luonnollista, että osa kiinnostuu linuxista, aivan kuten miehissäkin.

----------

## tomsku

www.kurko.tk (www.forumer.com/tomsku)

----------

## Den_Store

Tässä taas yks gentoon pyörittäjä lisää. Tää on paras vaihtoehto ku on tullut leikittyä palikkadistrojen kuten Mandraken(8.0->9.1), RedHatin ja Susen(8.2->9.0) kanssa.

Parasta Gentoossa on päivittäminen, ehdottomasti. Ja se, että oppii todella hallitsemaan järjestelmää, eikä muokkaa kaikkea vain yastin (susen työkalu) tapaisten raskaiden gui-ohjelmien kanssa. Ehkä noita muitakin distroja voi hallita miten haluaa, mutta Gentoossa se tulee todella tehtyä itse  :Smile: 

----------

## leivonen

Uusi käyttäjä täällä. Punalakista Gentoon käyttäjäksi ja pienen alkukakistelun jälkeen kaikki näyttäisi toimivan mitä mainioimmin.

----------

## oskariolematon

Hep! Yksi lisaa. MCC Interim -> RedHat -> SuSe -> Progeny -> Debian -> Gentoo. Ympyra on sulkeutunut.

Semi

----------

## saarni

Hej, Käyttäjäkunta laajentui. Kierto on ollut Redhatista Gentooseen (siirtymisestä suuri kiitos kaverille, joka mainosti Gentoota niin kauan, että oli pakko kokeilla jotta saisi hiljenemään  :Smile: ).

----------

## hanta

 *saarni wrote:*   

> Hej, Käyttäjäkunta laajentui. Kierto on ollut Redhatista Gentooseen (siirtymisestä suuri kiitos kaverille, joka mainosti Gentoota niin kauan, että oli pakko kokeilla jotta saisi hiljenemään ).

 

Siistiä(?). Linux-käyttäjä jolla on IE-Only kotisivut  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firebug

Tässä taas lisää yksi Gentoon käyttäjä, siirryin RedHatista tähän ja ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että on loistava distro.

Kysäisempä tässä vielä kysymyksen:

Missähän mahtaa olla vika kun hiiri ei toimi 2.6.1-sarjan kernelissä? Hiiri on Logitechin optinen hiiri PS/2- liitännällä. Olen kokeillut eri ajureita, mutta ilmeisesti jotain tärkeää on jäänyt kääntämättä mukaan. XFreen versio on 4.3. Entisellä 2.4.22 kernelillä hiiri vielä pelasi, mutta uudemmalla ei.

----------

## hanta

 *firebug wrote:*   

> Missähän mahtaa olla vika kun hiiri ei toimi 2.6.1-sarjan kernelissä? Hiiri on Logitechin optinen hiiri PS/2- liitännällä.

 

käänsitkö kerneliin tuen ps/2 hiirelle? 

onko käytössäsi vanhentunut devfs vai udev?

----------

## saarni

 *hanta wrote:*   

>  *saarni wrote:*   Hej, Käyttäjäkunta laajentui. Kierto on ollut Redhatista Gentooseen (siirtymisestä suuri kiitos kaverille, joka mainosti Gentoota niin kauan, että oli pakko kokeilla jotta saisi hiljenemään ). 
> 
> Siistiä(?). Linux-käyttäjä jolla on IE-Only kotisivut 

 

Tunnustan...  :Embarassed:  sille oli helpompi väsäillä ja kuitenki tutuista suurin osa niitä on IE:llä katsellu. Ja löytyy se win2k tältäki koneelta. Tarkotus olisi kuitenkin tilanne korjata kuhan kerkiää  :Razz: .

----------

## firebug

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> käänsitkö kerneliin tuen ps/2 hiirelle? 
> 
> onko käytössäsi vanhentunut devfs vai udev?
> ...

 

Joo, käänsin tuen PS/2:lle, mutta en muista onko käytössä udev vai devfs. Muistaakseni se oli devfs, tarkistan sen myöhemmin kunhan kerkiän.

----------

## fotoni

Kun emergoin jotain, tulee tämä "media-libs/svgalib-1.9.17-r3" siihen mukaan ja asennus loppuu kun tota ei voi asentaa. Valittaa, että "Cannot find modversions.h". No mistä mä tommosen modversions.h:n saan? Kerneli on 2.6.1 gentoo-dev.

----------

## Anssia

Kenelläkään tietoa mistä voisi alkaa metsästämään syytä X:sän "jäätymiseen", tämä tapahtuu aina joskus jolloin ei ole muuta tehtävissä kun reset eli siis kaikki jämähtää eikä mikään näppäinyhdistelmä auta. Fluxbox on käytössä.

----------

## Propagandhi

Jaas. Uusi Gentoon käyttäjä täällä  :Razz: 

Muutama vuosi takana Slackwaren parissa (sitä ennen oli lyhyitä pettymysten täyttämiä kokeiluja RH:n ja Mandraken parissa). Viimein meni hermot, kde3.2 oli kyllä pirullinen koettaa asentaa, valmiit binäärit sotki kyllä oman asennuksen totaalisesti  :Sad: 

Noh, nyt näyttää lupaavalta, portage on kyllä erinomaisen nerokas juttu.

----------

## fintux

Taas yksi gentoisti lisää. Ensimmäinen jakeluni oli Slackware, sen jälkeen olen parin jakelun kautta päätynyt Getooseen. Puskaradiosta kuulin tästä...  :Wink: 

----------

## Juha

No pitihän se tänne nyt oikein rekisteröityä jotta saapi jotain raapustaa tähän threadiin.

Jep täällä myös yksi gentoo fani lisää. Ja sainpa kaverinikin jo käännytettyä käyttämään gentoota.

----------

## Peacefaker

Vielä yks

Windows -> SuSE -> Gentoo

----------

## sipeye

Yks lisää Oulusta.

----------

## adebis

Vielä yks lisää...

Jonkun aikaa tuskailin Slackwarella mutta ei se oikein soveltunut käyttööni. Ajattelin sitten vielä ihan huvikseen testata Gentoota, kun sillä oli sellainen 'gurulinuxin' maine. Asennus oli loppujen lopuksi todella selkeä ja manuaalit hyviä. Muutaman viikon olen nyt gentoota pyörittänyt ja sain juuri polttavan aseman ja näytönohjaimen (Radeon 9500pro) toimimaan.

Ei voi kyllä muuta sanoa kuin että gentoo&portage rokkaa, ja vaikuttaa siltä että voisi lähiaikoina luopua tuosta windowsista toisella kovalevyllä.

----------

## Icer

Moi kaikille

Päivittelin vähän rautapuolta ja nyt tarttis vähän vinkkejä.

Elikkäs jospa ensin listataan häpeilemättä rautaosasto:

amd athlon olikos se 1600?

abit kr7a raid

2x maxtor 60gb

ibm 40gb

nvidia näyttis

vanha sb64pci

Tähän pitäs gentoo pultata ja otsikon mukaan 2.6 kernelillä. Tossa ibarin deathstarilla majailee 1.4 gentoo mutta tarkoirus olis käytää raidilevyjä.

Oletan että raiditus onnistuu gentoo ohjeiden mukaan. Vaikuttaako 2.6 kerneli asiaan?

Onko Nvidia ajuri asennukseen vaikutusta 2.6 kernelillä. Äänikortti saa toimiin kyllä alsalla ainakin aikaisemman kokemuksen mukaan.

Gentoo koneella olis tarkoitus pyörittää sambaa jotta saadaan tiedostot jaettua pelityskoneen kanssa. Tähän ohjeita, plz. Voi olla että viimeksi epäonnistui yritykset palomuurien? tms takia. Kumpikin kone on kytkimen kautta netissä kiinni. Mahdollisesti vois Gentoo purkki toimia proxynä tai firewallina windos koneelle. En ole kokeillut tätäkään joten ohjeita?

Viimeksi kun päivittelin gentoota portagella, niin päivityksen jälkeen sain ilmoituksen jossa kehotettiin päivittämään n-kpl config tiedostoja. Oisko tähän päänsärkyyn kätevää lääkettä?

Tuossapa aluksi. Postittakaa hyviä linkkejä ja mieluusti 2.6 kerneli huomioonottaen.

----------

## Juha_K

Ja uusi käyttäjä tässäkin  :Very Happy: 

Ei mennyt kuin 8h Gentoon asennuksessa (stage2) ja olo on nyt kuin omenalla kun sain Firebird:n käyntiin Fluxbox alustalla  :Smile: 

Windowsin rinnalla on jo vuoden ajan pyörinyt Redhat -> Mandrake -> Suse -> Slackware ja tänään tein karun päätöksen formatoida windows osion kokonaan ja siirryin näin pelkkään Gentoo järjestelmään  :Smile:  Näin äkkiseltään vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä, etenkin portage sydeemi on oikein loistava, vaikka ohjelmien kääntämisessä meinaakin mennä hetki jos toinenkin...

----------

## Icer

Latasinpa uuden 2004.0 Gentoon ja kokeilin asennella raidilevylle. Ei onnaa. Hirttää kiinni jo cd:ltä boottaus. Näyttäs että uus gentoo 2.6kernel ja raid ei ole toimiva yhdistelmä.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Joutuuko tässä alistuun ja jättään ton raidin pois kuvioista. Lueskelin kaikenlaisia juttuja raidi virityksestä ja näyttää ettei ole muuta mahdollisuutta kuin asennella softa raidi.

Ei kellään ole parempia ideoita?

----------

## dfC

Ja taas yksi käyttäjä!

Puoli vuotta linux-distroja ja nyt kokeilen gentoota, kivalta härpättimeltähän tämä vaikuttaa näin vuorokauden käytön jälkeen =)

----------

## mixa

Täällä.. 

Redhattiä, Slackwarea ja Lunar linuxia on tullut käyteltyä. Päätin sitten toissapäivänä asentaa Gentoon. Täytyy sanoa, parempaa distroa saa hakea  :Smile: 

----------

## Teemu

Aika paljon suomalaisia gentoon käyttäjiä tääl foorumil. Ja taas yksi lisää..  :Smile: 

----------

## Icer

Olettepa avuliasta porukkaa.   :Wink:   No eipä tartte auttaa. Taistelin pari päivää että sain gentoon boottaamaan suoraan raid 0:sta. Huom HW raidista eikä mistään softaraidilta. Noh näin sitä oppii. Kunnolla lyödään päätä seinään, niin kyllä se siitä.   :Cool: 

----------

## hanta

 *Icer wrote:*   

> Olettepa avuliasta porukkaa.  

 

juu, aika harva on varmaan asentanut gentoota tuosta uudesta imagesta. enpä tiedä jääkö siinä mistään paitsi, kun ei joudu aina asentamaan käyttistä uusiksi uuden asennuslevyn ilmestyttyä  :Wink: 

tosin niistäkin jotka ovat tuon tehneet, varmasti vähemmistö on sitä raidatulle levylle yrittänyt.

 *Icer wrote:*   

> No eipä tartte auttaa. Taistelin pari päivää että sain gentoon boottaamaan suoraan raid 0:sta. Huom HW raidista eikä mistään softaraidilta. Noh näin sitä oppii. Kunnolla lyödään päätä seinään, niin kyllä se siitä.  

 

jep, ja noin vaikeamman kautta opitun muistaakin paremmin.

----------

## Flammie

 *Anssia wrote:*   

> Kenelläkään tietoa mistä voisi alkaa metsästämään syytä X:sän "jäätymiseen", tämä tapahtuu aina joskus jolloin ei ole muuta tehtävissä kun reset eli siis kaikki jämähtää eikä mikään näppäinyhdistelmä auta. Fluxbox on käytössä.

 

No valitettavan yleisestihän syyllistä saa etsiä Nvidian tai Atin suunnalta jos sellaista laitteistoa löytyy, ja on perinteisiä ylikuumenemisiakin nähty.

Jos jättää ssh-palvelimen pystyyn niin joskus saattaa toimia jopa niin että koneelle pääsee kiinni etänä vaikka näppis ei reagoikaan, minulla on tällaisia tilanteita varten suht brutaali skripti joka taistelee X:n alas ja repii sen sitten takaisin ylös mikä tällä kokoonpanolla on osoittautunut päteväksi ratkaisuksi.

----------

## Toomuch

Uusi käyttäjä Tampereelta!

Gentoo on ollut nyt ehkä pari viikkoa koneessa ja sen aikaa olen laudalla lurkkinut mutta nyt sain rekisteröidyttyäkin.

Terveisiä Skapelle ja Jarille joita ilman ei olis asennus onnistunut alkuunkaan!

t

----------

## Mikessu

Jonkin aikaa tullut Gentoota käytettyä, pitipä ilmoittaa tähänkin threadiin   :Wink: 

----------

## Flammie

Tässäkin alkaa olla jo kymmenisen sivullista suomalaisia gentookäyttäjiä ja tuolla muutamia suomenkielisiä viestejä on niin olisikohan aihetta jo suomenkieliselle sektiolle jos joku kysäisisi?

----------

## jaska

Kysy Gentoo Forums Feedback:sta jos tekisivät .fi foruumin kun tekivät puolalaisille juuri oman.

----------

## Jodo

Gentoon käyttäjä Nastolasta  ilmoittautuu!

----------

## Flammie

 *jaska wrote:*   

> Kysy Gentoo Forums Feedback:sta jos tekisivät .fi foruumin kun tekivät puolalaisille juuri oman.

 

Laitoin sellaisen sitten kyselyn kanssa: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=151365

Päätin vielä tehdä sen ilahduttavan broken englishillä kun se luonnistuu niin hyvin, varmasti taas joku ymmärtää sen oikeinkin.

EDIT: foorumi pystyssä!Last edited by Flammie on Sat Apr 17, 2004 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mikessu

Juu suomenkielinen foorumi olisi kyllä todella kätevä. Toivottavasti saadaan sellainen. kun tässä other languagesissakin on varmaan joka kolmas suomalaisia viestejä.

----------

## Icer

Menkääpä kaikki äänestämään suomifoorumin puolesta: Äänestys täällä

----------

## esc*

Tervehdys. Täällä joukossa on varmasti osaavaa porukkaa, joten muutama kysymys/varmistus olisi sanottavana.

Elikkäs gentoon asennusta ajattelin tässä lähiaikoina tuon uuden kovalevyn ansiosta. Nyt on vähän aikaa viimeksi kun gentoo oli asennettuna mutta kerran ole sen tehnyt, joten palautetaan hieman asioita muistiin   :Wink: 

Kone on Pentium 4 2.4GHz HT (oc 12*260) ja 512MB ddr400. "Tunnistuuko" tuo Intelin HT-tuki LiveCDltä bootatessa? Ajattelin käyttää Genkerneliä kernelin kääntöön ainakin tässä alkuvaiheessa, niin ottaako se automaattisesti tuon HT-tuen huomioon tai siis Symmetric multi-processing supportin? Myöhemmin kyllä käännän sitten oman kernelin kun saan toimivan kokoonpanon näin alkuun. Joten mikä olisi "hyvä" kernel ajattellen Pentium4 & HT? Entäpä mitä kannattaa käyttää CFLAGS ja CXXFLAGS asetuksena? Aikoinaan muistan että Pentium4 optimoinnissa oli jotakin ongelmia kun softat eivät suostuneet kääntymään kovinkaan hyvin, niin suosittelivat että korvaa sen Pentium3 flagilla niin sillä vakaampi. Emolevylta löytyy integroitu äänipiiri C-Media 9739A, tästä ei mitään tietoa saako toimimaan gentoossa. Ajattelin päästä helpolla ja laittaa vanhan SB Live! Value kortin, joka on tuolla laatikossa lojunnut. Viimeksi laitoin moduuliksi emu10k1 niin vähän kun pisti ääntä lisää niin ikävästi särki. Nyt jos laitan emu10k1 kernelmoduulin niin pitääkö laittaa ALSA lisäksi? Vähän tietämätön näissä hommissa. Kertokaa ihmeessä muitakin vinkkejä P4 alustalle   :Smile:   Kiitos kaikille vastanneille jo etukäteen! Äänestin myös tuon Suomi-foorumin puolesta, toivottavasti tulee.

----------

## lamekain

kohta meitä on jo liikaa   :Cool:   .. käytelly jo puolisen vuotta täällä tampereen metsässä

rh -> mandrake -> debian -> gentoo

----------

## sad-hu

Pitipä itsekin liittyä jäseneksi - suomenkielisen foorumiosion avaamisen kunniaksi.  :Very Happy: 

Gentoota olen käytellyt syksystä 2002, aluksi pöytäkoneessa ja myöhemmin vaihdoin kannettavankin FreeBSD:stä Gentoo:een. 

Muutaman katastrofaalisen töppäyksen kautta (mm. emerge -C glibc)  :Shocked:  on oppinut paljon Linuxin ylläpidosta.

----------

## Miksan

Jep, Helsingistä yksi lisää. Toivottavasti tästä nyt jotain tulee, koskaan ennen linuxia käyttänyt  :Razz: 

----------

## PsyC-

kyllähän niitä gentoon käyttäjiä suomesta löytyy.

----------

